# New guy here, confused



## RGaspar (Nov 25, 2011)

Can someone tell me where it says specifically what GB is current, along with date to be finished by, and how I can join one? thanks in advance, and nice to meet everyone.

Name's Russell btw.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2011)

Group build # 12 is in process now I believe Russell. #11 is being judged if I'm not mistaken. Airframes is online at the moment and can give you more info.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2011)

Russell, look at the head of the Group Builds forum, and you'll see the "sub forums" that are titled with the Group Build number. The last sub-forum would be the most current Group Build going on.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2011)

Welcome aboard Russell, jump on into the GB's


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi Russell, welcome from England. Have a look at the threads between this section and the Group Build threads - the first listing has the forthcoming GB's, what they are and when they start/finish.
At the bottom of the section, there are details of both the rules and photo requirements.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 26, 2011)

You think you're confused Now?
Give it a week and so what this place does to you!!!!!!! LOL

Welcome aboard, you are among friends, U.S speak.
Mates in Oz!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 26, 2011)

G'day Russ, hope you don't mind the name shortening, kind of an Aussie habit, anyway welcome aboard mate and I hope your no longer confused.................but stay with us and well soon change that.


----------



## imalko (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello and welcome Russ. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2011)

Welcome aboard Russ! 

Vic, isn't it it more likely he will become more confused, the longer he stays!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 26, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Vic, isn't it it more likely he will become more confused, the longer he stays!



Sorry!!!.............I'm a little confused.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2011)

Wonder how confused Russ will be if asked about colours for a model .........


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 26, 2011)

Welcome Russell. Let's make this easy for you. At the top of this link, you'll find all of the dates of past, current, and future GB's:http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/group-builds/next-generation-group-builds-listing-23020.html


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Group build # 12 is in process now I believe Russell. #11 is being judged if I'm not mistaken. Airframes is online at the moment and can give you more info.



I believe if I'm not mistaken at the moment......

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2011)

My grammer is becoming atrocious isn't it?


----------



## Nxthanos (Nov 26, 2011)

I find all of this confusing.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 26, 2011)

Nxthanos said:


> I find all of this confusing.



Well, OK, let's get real simple:

#11 Aug 1st-Nov 30th - Aces Aircraft of WW2
#12 Nov 1st, 2011-Feb 28th, 2012 - Aircraft in Foreign Service WW2 / Captured Aircraft SPLIT BUILD
#13 Feb 1st-May 31st - Your Favorite Aircraft of All Time
#14 May 1st-Aug 30th - Home Country Modern Aircraft / Spitfire Marks SPLIT BUILD
#15 Aug 1st-Nov 30th - Aircraft Carrier Planes
#16 Nov 1st, 2012-Feb 28th, 2013 - From WW1 to WW2 1914-39
#17 Feb 1st-May 31st - The Jet Age 1944-45 / Recon-Transport-Observer Aircraft of WW2 SPLIT BUILD 

Note how the builds overlap by a month.



Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Group build # 12 is in process now I believe Russell. #11 is being judged if I'm not mistaken. Airframes is online at the moment and can give you more info.



Judging for #11 is not starting until after the 30th.


----------



## Nxthanos (Nov 26, 2011)

Dry humor is lost on message boards.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2011)

Nxthanos said:


> Dry humor is lost on message boards.



See! things are confusing!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 27, 2011)

What message board????????????????


----------



## N4521U (Nov 27, 2011)

Message board?


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh boy, here we go.....


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Russ, and welcome to the asylum. 

Cheers, 

Maria - in Denmark. *waves*


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok...when did we get a message board?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2011)

Hope we don't scare Russell off.....I mean he hasn't asked about any colours yet.....


----------



## Nxthanos (Nov 28, 2011)

I think I was scared off.

Naw.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 28, 2011)

Maybe someone should stop by his place with a good neighbor welcome gift?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2011)

I nominate Jan. He has access to the best gifts!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Russ. This has to be one of the most knowledgeable places for model aircraft building. There is little these guys don't know and more over they go out of their way to help with any issues you may have. Look forward to seeing some of your builds


----------



## N4521U (Nov 29, 2011)

dirkpitt289 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Russ. This has to be one of the most knowledgeable places for model aircraft building. There is little these guys don't know and more over they go out of their way to help with any issues you may have. Look forward to seeing some of your builds



Good one, perhaps he'll come back now and unlax!


----------



## Nxthanos (Nov 29, 2011)

Just so long as he doesn't exlax.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 30, 2011)

N4521U said:


> Good one, perhaps he'll come back now and unlax!



I dunno. He was on yesterday morning and posted. Ummmmmm, this ain't good......I mean.....he has the key to let us out of here, right?......right??


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2011)

Depends what colour that key is .......


----------



## RGaspar (Nov 7, 2013)

Lol! Just realized I could review old threads and posts I've made at the top menu bar. I never read all of these replies! Btw Airframes, what does "colour" mean? Oh, you mean "color"


----------



## Airframes (Nov 7, 2013)

No, colour. It's English for colour, where we us the original spelling and pronunciation ...............


----------



## RGaspar (Nov 7, 2013)

Hearing the way some of us Americans talk, I actually agree with ya. It's really appalling the way the language has been butchered over here


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2013)

Back to school, that's all there is, to learn the Queens good old English...


----------



## Marcel (Nov 7, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Back to school, that's all there is, to learn the Queens good old English...



Said the swedish guy 

I'll stay with Dunglish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 7, 2013)

RGaspar said:


> Hearing the way some of us Americans talk, I actually agree with ya. It's really appalling the way the language has been butchered over here


Just think of it as evolving...

Even the British don't speak the original English aka "Olde Englishe"

Australians have a different take on the English language as well.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't mention about Poles at all.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2013)

The English has been baconized.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 7, 2013)

And BTW........ "ye" is Not pronounced Yee, it's THE.......... that is Not a letter "Y", similar in shape, but called "thorn" and is the TH sound. So the word "ye" is actually "thee"...... so yere!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Just think of it as evolving...
> 
> Even the British don't speak the original English aka "Olde Englishe"
> 
> Australians have a different take on the English language as well.



Strewth, dunno wotcha on about mate,...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 8, 2013)

Yah have ta forgive Aussies, Melbourne is pronounced Melbun!

You will continue to be confused for as long as you keep coming back to the forum mate! It's contagious, welcome to the club!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 8, 2013)

I used to be confused, but now I'm not sure if I am as confused as I used to be when I was totally confused, as it confuses me trying to establish the degree of confusion now, compared to being confused earlier, before the advent of bacon .............. which is confusing !!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 8, 2013)

Whot?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2013)

Fazackerly !


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 10, 2013)

See? See? That's what I mean!!

That's not Schule Englisch at all!!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 10, 2013)

And he will remain confused for as long as he associates on this forum...............


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2013)

i think Terry summed it up pretty well.....I think...


----------



## RGaspar (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh ma lord. All this talkn bout bacons makin me hungry!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2013)

Hungry? That's near Austria, isn't it?


----------



## mikewint (Nov 17, 2013)

''Swift as a shadow, short as any dream, 
Brief as the lightning in the collied night, 
That in a spleen unfolds both heaven and earth, 
And, ere a man hath power to say "Behold!" 
The jaws of darkness do devour it up. 
So quick bright things come to confusion.''


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 17, 2013)

Book lernin' an'
high culture.
Now that's confusing!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 17, 2013)

And he shalll remain confused.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2013)

I remaineth bl**dy confused !


----------



## mikewint (Nov 18, 2013)

I doi my best to elevate youse guys butcha fights me every step o'd way

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 18, 2013)

It is apparent he is no longer confused, cuz he ain't been back.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 18, 2013)

We sure can scare 'em off!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2013)

Maybe the aroma of sizzling Bacon will lure him back....


----------



## lacrossedart (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't think you scare anybody, but you do take yourselves way too seriously, and there is a definite flavor of a bunch of little boys running a treehouse club. The recent brouhaha over the F-117 manual that mikec1 posted is an excellent case in point. I'm not going to defend mike's reply to the moderator, it was a bit too raw for my taste as well, but the moderator was wrong, all the same. That manual has been all over the Internet, including Avialogs and Scribd, that's where mike got it. It is not regarded by HQ USAF as classified or sensitive in any way, if it were they would have taken action to see that it was removed from the sites I mentioned. As to it being restricted to internal government use, just about all of the NATOPS manuals on this site say the same thing on their first page. Shouldn't those be erased, too? I also note that while mike got banned, the site kept all of his other contributions, which struck me as a bit specious at best. But then, it's your clubhouse, folks, and I leave you to it for greener and more productive pastures.


----------



## Rogi (Nov 19, 2013)

lacrossedart said:


> I don't think you scare anybody, but you do take yourselves way too seriously, and there is a definite flavor of a bunch of little boys running a treehouse club. The recent brouhaha over the F-117 manual that mikec1 posted is an excellent case in point. I'm not going to defend mike's reply to the moderator, it was a bit too raw for my taste as well, but the moderator was wrong, all the same. That manual has been all over the Internet, including Avialogs and Scribd, that's where mike got it. It is not regarded by HQ USAF as classified or sensitive in any way, if it were they would have taken action to see that it was removed from the sites I mentioned. As to it being restricted to internal government use, just about all of the NATOPS manuals on this site say the same thing on their first page. Shouldn't those be erased, too? I also note that while mike got banned, the site kept all of his other contributions, which struck me as a bit specious at best. But then, it's your clubhouse, folks, and I leave you to it for greener and more productive pastures.



Except the modeling section isn't affiliated with the manuals and political ranting section of the forum  although we can ask for technical manuals etc there is a space for those, if it was requested a manual be removed by the appropriate source, then it was


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2013)

That was bit random...?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2013)

It certainly was!
Yes, there are some members on the forum, in general, who take themselves too seriously, especially with the back and forth nonsensical arguments about "What if this or that", but I don't see any of that in the Modelling section, and therefore fail to see what that outburst has to do with the normally light-hearted, encouraging and helpful banter and 'conversation' in this section.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 20, 2013)

Terry, when I first started I felt the same way, one or two of the mods seemed to come on like....well you know. Then as I thought more about it; it occured to me that this is a _PUBLIC_ forum. Posting are or can be seen by anyone much like a cell phone call; it's an open broadcast. Certain peoiple/companies/the Feds/etc. can see all and some can be *QUITE* nasty about things like copyrights/intellectual property/national security/etc. It is peolple like Horse and the mods that would bear the brunt of legal action and it could well mean the end of the forum. Just like on the road speeding cannot be defended by "But everyone else was doing it" arguements So things that seem "mouse milk" to you or I can be blown way out of proportion by people outside the forum.
So as I've heard many others say "Thank YOU Mods" for a thankless job sometimes protecting us _from_ us

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2013)

As a person who readily admits a lack of tack, and while I definitely do not agree with how mike1c conveyed his message, it does raise a good point. We have posted a number of manuals for aircraft that are currently in front line service today such as the B-52, F/A-18, B-1, and A-10, would the argument for pulling the F-117 manual cover these as well?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2013)

Fair comments Mike and David. But, I haven't seen whatever has occured regarding Mike 1C, manuals, or anything else and, regardless of what has happened elsewhere on the forum, I still fail to see what relevance the post regarding 'seriousness', by our friend Lacrossedart, has to do with the lighthearted banter in this particular thread, or any other part of the Modelling section.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 21, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Fair comments Mike and David. But, I haven't seen whatever has occured regarding Mike 1C, manuals, or anything else and, regardless of what has happened elsewhere on the forum, I still fail to see what relevance the post regarding 'seriousness', by our friend Lacrossedart, has to do with the lighthearted banter in this particular thread, or any other part of the Modelling section.



I have to agree.
A reasonable request, (possibly pending a clarification), answered by an over the top response, by, quite frankly, someone that many of us had qualms about. 
Personally, I don't care how much fruit salad you wore, or how many scrambled eggs you had on your hat, (unless it came with bacon....Mmmm... bacon.), the mods have every right to do their job.
I have enjoyed this treehouse, (read assylum), just because of the banter. That, and the willingness of members to share techniques. I am sure that many of you have perused other boards and have seen the silly "I am better" crap that goes on.
Thank you Horse, and the others that make this a fine place to be. Unless, of course, I get a bee in my bonnet, in which case I deliver an early "I'm right and you all are wrong, and you are all poopy heads! (And you know who you are!) So there!".


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 21, 2013)

Well, *technically* speaking, the manuals in the technical section for the P-51 were classified, too...

As far as Lacrossedart is concerned...nothing like being a wet blanket at a beach party...what compelled them to jump into this thread and go on that rant is beyond me.

As far as a "club" goes, everyone is welcome to join in on the fun...there is no exclusive "click" or group here on the forums...

So my advice to Lacrossedart: don't let the door hit you on the ass on the way out


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> I have to agree.
> A reasonable request, (possibly pending a clarification), answered by an over the top response, by, quite frankly, someone that many of us had qualms about.
> Personally, I don't care how much fruit salad you wore, or how many scrambled eggs you had on your hat.



Nice,


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2013)

Well then...nuf said lets get back to enjoying ourselves....


----------



## N4521U (Nov 21, 2013)

How can I do that now................


I been called a "poopy head"!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2013)

N4521U said:


> How can I do that now................I been called a "poopy head"!



Aw man....be strong!

...or you will have to sit next to Jan in the group therapy sessions...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 21, 2013)

Ohsh!te................

I'm a lumberjack and I'm Okay...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2013)

Welcome to the International Poopyhead Modellers Society .................. Jan, take that pack of 'Pampers' of your head, stupid boy!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 21, 2013)

N4521U said:


> How can I do that now................
> 
> 
> I been called a "poopy head"!



I merely build the shoe, if you want to put it on and loudly announce that it fits, well.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 21, 2013)

Brane surjun I yam knot!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 22, 2013)

It's O.K., Bill.
We still love you.
Now go sit in the corner with Jan.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2013)

Now Paul, you know the therapy room is round...you're not playing fair......


----------



## N4521U (Nov 22, 2013)

I thought the song singing would be punishment enough.......


----------



## RGaspar (Nov 22, 2013)

Did someone say sizzling bacon? Thought I smelled something... Hmm. Maybe just my imagination, or I could just be disillusioned


----------



## Rogi (Nov 22, 2013)

RGaspar said:


> Did someone say sizzling bacon? Thought I smelled something... Hmm. Maybe just my imagination, or I could just be disillusioned





I'm glad my response triggered such insightful discussion   heheheh  Do I not deserve some Bacon for that !  haha!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2013)

I know that my memory is short but distinct, what did I do to deserve a seat in the round corner??


----------



## mikewint (Nov 23, 2013)

More like a round _in_ the seat


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2013)

Yep, it's Jan's round !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2013)

Jan's buying?????????????????


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 23, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> As a person who readily admits a lack of tack, and while I definitely do not agree with how mike1c conveyed his message, it does raise a good point. We have posted a number of manuals for aircraft that are currently in front line service today such as the B-52, F/A-18, B-1, and A-10, would the argument for pulling the F-117 manual cover these as well?



We can argue whether or not a post of sensitive material is proper (SUO) based upon historical timeline, but what we cannot argue is a member confronting a moderator over a benign moderation of a post.

"Mike, while the F-117 is no longer in operational service, they have been mothballed in a readiness state and these documents were labeled as Sensitive Use Only (SUO) and are marked for internal gov't distribution only. Please don't post similarly classed docs in the future. Thanks. "

What many may not realize is that I was asked to be friended by Mike. I accepted after a couple of PMs on unrelated matters and subsequently saw his other posts that made me realize my mistake. I "unfriended" him. Days later, I saw his response below. Hurt feelings perhaps? A confrontational response physically challenging forum administration is juvenile and unacceptable.

"Greetings Matt;

Up until now, for the last couple of days, I have made no comment about your message. Mostly because you have pissed me off,
and you have degraded my charter. In the old days I would break your nose for this type of breach of conduct.

I know you have a need to let others know that as a moderator you are doing your job, but in the future, please pick some other
A** hole to use for your example. I an not sure that you realize who you are F****** with.

After I got out of the US Navy I went to work for the United States Government. And, you want to give me a lecture on US Security
protocol. Come on guy, cut a dome ass a little bit of slack.

Mike"

Mike was cut from membership at the decision of all moderators primarily based upon this post and his bizarre responses to PMs. Therefore we cut this "dome ass a little slack".

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 24, 2013)

Agreed Matt.

If someone does not like the "clubhouse", find a different one.

Nuff said...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2013)

Look at them purple cows, growing wee bacons in the field.....and unicorns....pieces of juicy ham playing leapfrog, bottles of beer dancing around naked, while others, whisky, rum, gin, vodka is singing Kumbaya around the fire..


----------



## N4521U (Nov 24, 2013)

Flamables around an open fire????????

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> We can argue whether or not a post of sensitive material is proper (SUO) based upon historical timeline, but what we cannot argue is a member confronting a moderator over a benign moderation of a post.



Matt, I think you have misunderstood what I was saying or perhaps I did not word it properly. I'm not asking to argue, I'm just asking what the guideline is as I do not understand it. The logic applied would require us to remove a number of other manuals. I have no problem following the clubhouse rules but I need to understand them to do so.

Mike threatened a fellow member (moderator or not) with violence so his banning to me is a no brainer.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2013)

We don't have a hard and fast rule on the subject. Therefore, I did not admonish Mike for his post, just mentioned that the manuals were SUO and were clearly labeled for internal gov't use only. If we were talking about the F-14 or F-111, I would have ignored them. But the F-117s are not mothballed and remain in a readiness state of some sort, thus I felt it wise not keep them on the forum. What are some examples that you think might cross the line of sensitive information on active/semi-active weapon systems?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 24, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> We don't have a hard and fast rule on the subject. Therefore, I did not admonish Mike for his post, just mentioned that the manuals were SUO and were clearly labeled for internal gov't use only. If we were talking about the F-14 or F-111, I would have ignored them. But the F-117s are not mothballed and remain in a readiness state of some sort, thus I felt it wise not keep them on the forum. What are some examples that you think might cross the line of sensitive information on active/semi-active weapon systems?



Matt's decision is backed 100% by the rest of the moderators...



lacrossedart said:


> I don't think you scare anybody, but you do take yourselves way too seriously, and there is a definite flavor of a bunch of little boys running a treehouse club. The recent brouhaha over the F-117 manual that mikec1 posted is an excellent case in point. I'm not going to defend mike's reply to the moderator, it was a bit too raw for my taste as well, but the moderator was wrong, all the same. That manual has been all over the Internet, including Avialogs and Scribd, that's where mike got it. It is not regarded by HQ USAF as classified or sensitive in any way, if it were they would have taken action to see that it was removed from the sites I mentioned. As to it being restricted to internal government use, just about all of the NATOPS manuals on this site say the same thing on their first page. Shouldn't those be erased, too? I also note that while mike got banned, the site kept all of his other contributions, which struck me as a bit specious at best. But then, it's your clubhouse, folks, and I leave you to it for greener and more productive pastures.



See Matt's post - no we WON'T erase his earlier posts. You don't like it, don't let the door hit you on the @ss as you depart into cyberspace. I hope this is the last time we have to address this silliness and the stupidity of Mikec1!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 24, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Matt, I think you have misunderstood what I was saying or perhaps I did not word it properly. I'm not asking to argue, I'm just asking what the guideline is as I do not understand it. The logic applied would require us to remove a number of other manuals. I have no problem following the clubhouse rules but I need to understand them to do so.
> 
> Mike threatened a fellow member (moderator or not) with violence so his banning to me is a no brainer.



My clubhouse post was not directed at you.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 24, 2013)

> Matt's decision is backed 100% by the rest of the moderators...



Just so this is clear...when you attack or pick a fight with a Mod/Admin, you are picking it with ALL of us. And we will respond in kind.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Nov 24, 2013)

Like parents you must present a united front and like anyone in authority you have a job to do which stands outside of your personal beliefs/thoughts/feelings.
So I don't always agee with your decisions but I respect the thankless job you do and love this forum you preserve.
In passing, it gives me a twinge everytime I read "Mike" in this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 24, 2013)

Had a gade school chum named Frank. The things he did were so bizzzaar, we used to use his name instead of swearing......... 

Why doesn't this box pick up misspelleings like it used to?????


----------



## Njaco (Nov 24, 2013)

because its Franked....................

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Had a gade school chum named Frank. The things he did were so bizzzaar, we used to use his name instead of swearing.........
> 
> Why doesn't this box pick up misspelleings like it used to?????


----------



## N4521U (Nov 24, 2013)

He could Frank up anything!
Most of the time we never gave a Frank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

